# Bent back problem, exercise recommendations?



## Cabinet (May 19, 2012)

So I've been going to the gym more and more and loving it
Had no idea that pushing my body to it's physical limits could make me feel so alive.
Now I have a back that is bent vertically. The largest curve point is near the upper back a little lower than the shoulder blades





Behold my glorious naked body!

When I straighten up against a wall there is a space between my lower back and the wall itself, and if I stand up as straight as possible against it I can feel pressure in the middle of my back. Aside from my usual routine, does anyone have any specific exercises that might help get it straightened out?


----------



## Explorer (May 19, 2012)

So you're saying you want to take the normal curve of the spine...






...and eliminate it?

I suggest you talk to a doctor, as you'll eventually need one if you manage to do that.

For the record, the only people I've heard talking about how the spine is supposed to be perfectly straight, and saying they can help treat the normal curves and eliminate them, are chiropractors looking for ongoing clients. Avoid them.


----------



## Cabinet (May 19, 2012)

I never saw this curve as normal? I've never seen anyone with a spine shape like mine.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 19, 2012)

You might have slight hyper-lordosis/kyphosis/anterior tilt but it really doesn't look that bad, as already stated. Go through these links, they will help you immensely. They are exactly what you are looking for to solve your problem:

The 'Neanderthal No More' Series- One of the best ever written:

T NATION | Neanderthal No More - Part 1

T NATION | Neanderthal No More - Part 2

T NATION | Neanderthal No More - Part 3

T NATION | Neanderthal No More - Part 4

T NATION | Neanderthal No More - Part 5



This thread also has some very valuable information and videos with someone who was in much worse shape than you:


TESTOSTERONE NATION | All Screwed Up... - Page 1


These will help, guaranteed.


----------



## Explorer (May 19, 2012)

Sorry, I just thought you were getting worked up about not being able to flatten your spine against a wall... which is normal. Maybe there is more to the story.

Let's assume I might have misunderstood. Do you have a medical diagnosis of having a spinal problem, or are you self-diagnosing, and looking for advice on the interwebz on a "problem" which might not even exist?

If a doctor came up with the diagnosis, then that same doctor will have advice. 

If you're just hoping we can recognize a problem from a picture on the interwebz, or some non-doctor is telling you there's a problem, I suggest you go talk to a doctor. 

Not my back, so I have nothing invested in you not fucking it up by following interwebz advice. Whatever you decide to do, good luck!


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2012)

Looks like normal curvature to me? The thoracic vertebrae which make up the spinal part where your ribcage is has a slight outward curvature, while the lumbar vertebrae have an inward curvature that supports most of our weight and then connects to our tailbone/pelvis.


----------



## Cabinet (May 20, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Sorry, I just thought you were getting worked up about not being able to flatten your spine against a wall... which is normal. Maybe there is more to the story.
> 
> Let's assume I might have misunderstood. Do you have a medical diagnosis of having a spinal problem, or are you self-diagnosing, and looking for advice on the interwebz on a "problem" which might not even exist?
> 
> ...


Maybe it is a false diagnosis, but when I hit my growth spurt I didn't keep a straight back so it grew into this curve. I get constant compliments on it from my family about how much better it looks than it did a few years ago

Thanks for the links I'll be sure to check them out


----------



## Bevo (May 21, 2012)

Looks no different than mine?
Does it cause you any real pain or stress?

Working out with or without a bad back is all about form, be very strict!
I see guys constantly arching the back doing bench press, keep it flat..


----------



## Cabinet (May 21, 2012)

Well if you guys think there isn't anything wrong with it I guess all I can do is thank you all for the advice!


----------



## Explorer (May 22, 2012)

Wait! At any point, have you talked to a doctor?!

False diagnosis means that you got diagnosed, right? And the doctor was wrong?

Or does it mean you went to the interwebz for medical advice?


----------

